# Buying an iPad in Dubai



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

So I remember buying an official UAE iPad here means no Facetime and I also remember being told the feature/app will not be available to you even if you take the iPad overseas and install an iOS update there. Is this still true for the iPad Air and newer iPad Mini as well as other iProducts?

Went into one of those so-called official Apple resellers yesterday and noticed the blatant attempt to confuse and trick people. Oh and Apple's online UAE store doesn't even seem to say Facetime isn't available here


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a UAE iPad, reloaded with an update when in the UK, logged against a UK iTunes account and Facetime doesn't appear as an option on any of the Contacts which have UK iPhones.

However my UK purchased iPhones, both running on Du have Facetime, and work fine on Facetime.

Apple, in order to sell iDevices in the UAE had to agree to block Facetime on UAE sold devices.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Though it's funny how you can just buy an iContraption from souq.com or similar and get it with Facetime enabled. Equally funny is that you can always use Skype which they have unblocked........I guess it's just another welcome to Dubai moment!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Though it's funny how you can just buy an iContraption from souq.com or similar and get it with Facetime enabled. Equally funny is that you can always use Skype which they have unblocked........I guess it's just another welcome to Dubai moment!


Thats very simple to explain.

In your first post you referred to "those so-called official Apple resellers",and thats where you are wrong. They just buy iDevices from other countries and sell them on. You know thia because they don't offer the support policies that an official reseller does.

The UAE online Apple store just posts them from out of country, and there never will be an official in territory store due to UAE rules about ownership - simply put, Apple will never relinquish control of its ownership no matter how much the country may like it.

Skype has never been blocked in the UAE as its illegal to use it. They don't need to block it as nobody would dare use it  Oman, btw is remarkably good at blocking Skype but hasn't cottoned on to Facetime


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I use a US iPad for Facetime and it works great. I have a UAE iPhone 4S that I had an employee lock with his iCloud account, after I contacted Etisalat and had them unlock it I did a complete wipe and update and now Facetime has appeared. No idea why or how. My other company iPhones still do not have Facetime.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

To answer your questions, yes the iPad Air and Mini 2 both don't have facetime on UAE official devices. Just buy a USA Version and you'll be fine.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Thats very simple to explain.
> 
> In your first post you referred to "those so-called official Apple resellers",and thats where you are wrong. They just buy iDevices from other countries and sell them on. You know thia because they don't offer the support policies that an official reseller does.
> 
> ...


No when I said official Apple resellers I meant the stores like iStyle not souq.com and the like. I know souq.com imports their Apple products and so do others but I found in a lot of discussion forums people complaining about how misleading the official resellers are when they advertise Facetime but know it isn't supported. The UAE Apple store doesn't even mention that the app/feature is not available AFAIK.

Skype has been blocked in the sense that you could not access their website before but yes you could still use the app.


----------



## Maribel Torres (Jun 4, 2013)

This is great to know as i bought a mini I Pad here in California so when me and the hubby move to Dubai i know it will work


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

All of my Apple devices have come from the UK and they all work fine, My ATV 3 connects to Sky News Live, all my iPhones and iPads have been updated whilst here and all have FaceTime etc.


----------



## Maribel Torres (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you for the update


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> No when I said official Apple resellers I meant the stores like iStyle not souq.com and the like.


iStyle is not an official Apple reseller - none of the shops selling Apple kit in the UAE are offical Apple resellers. They are just resellers was my point.



> The UAE Apple store doesn't even mention that the app/feature is not available AFAIK.


It does, in fact, at the bottom of the front page.



> Skype has been blocked in the sense that you could not access their website before but yes you could still use the app


My apologies - you are correct. I missed that point.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iStyle label themselves as a *Premium Reseller* and have been using the Apple logo on all their branding since I've been here.

Here is their warranty policy iSTYLE - Middle East - Warranty and Repair

It's about as good as an *official* store as you'll get out here and will be getting their stock through *official* supply chains.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Lets hope Tim Cooks visit means Apple Stores

Why Apple CEO visited Dubai - Emirates 24/7


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Apple Premium Reseller Stores are operated in 100% accordance with Apple's guidelines. All authorized Apple products are always on display at the APR store where you can experience them. All APR's sales staff are Apple Product Professional (APP) certified people who are trained by Apple to answer your questions and demonstrate the products to you for an enriched customer experience.

Apple Premium Reseller (APR) is the highest level of apple resellership given to any non-Apple entity.

Sidenote - I am an actual APP


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! You're an app?  I take it you had to sit some tests to get that? The annoying thing is that Apple products don't get much in the way of discounts from these importers like souq.com. The iPad Mini 2 is 1499 official and sells on souq for 1439. What a discount!

Never really used Facetime myself and why would you when skype is more widely available.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Inetresting - try taking something faulty back to istyle and you get the 'we have to return it to Apple before we give you a replacement' runaround, which is not Apple policy.

Love the medal - looks like it was made on Blue Peter and certainly not by Apple


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Though a friend of mine bought an iPhone from Axiom and had to return a few months later due to a hardware fault. She got a replacement in under 24 hours


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> The annoying thing is that Apple products don't get much in the way of discounts from these importers like souq.com. The iPad Mini 2 is 1499 official and sells on souq for 1439. What a discount!


Because Apple keep a stranglehold on their products and brand worldwide, their range is smaller, product cycles are longer and they don't do clearance. 

Also, the margin in electronics is probably the worst in all the retail sector anyway. The margin for Apple products is extremely low and most retailers will make more money on the cover you buy to go with your ipad than the ipad itself.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah Apple does tend to screw everyone over that way LOL


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Apples discounting works differently, it's all worked on rebates.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

*Skype Correction*



Moe78 said:


> Skype has been blocked in the sense that you could not access their website before but yes you could still use the app.


Not wanting to quibble, but I'm sure folks don't want to run afoul of the law even if it's unenforced. Skype is no longer illegal / blocked in any sense...

I had interviews via Skype (from Emirates Airlines) and during orientation, the presenter openly advocated Skype for speaking with my wife who's still in the US for another week closing things up.

I don't really know what all Apple has done with their products. I'm currently far more annoyed at what AT&T has done with theirs... grrr....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Technically I think it's still illegal to use Skype here but it's no longer actively blocked or enforced.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Lets hope Tim Cooks visit means Apple Stores
> 
> Why Apple CEO visited Dubai - Emirates 24/7


Let's be honest though...is Apple really ready to give up 51% share of their business in UAE to a local sponsor? I mean we know how complete control freaks they are.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hmmm but don't other companies have bases here? Sony, Samsung, LG, Nissan, Toyota, etc.... Surely they didn't give up 51% or even any of their business. Couldn't they set up in a free zone and then have offices in non- free zone areas?

In any case there must have been some reason for Tim Cook to come here. Perhaps he had made a deal that would satisfy Apple and the UAE?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> hmmm but don't other companies have bases here? Sony, Samsung, LG, Nissan, Toyota, etc.... Surely they didn't give up 51% or even any of their business.


you will find that's exactly whet they did e.g A lNabooda

This is the way of the Middle East. 

The exception is a free zone company but they won't let anything large set up in the freezing and then do all it's trading inside the UAE, to avoid the ownership issue.


----------



## Maribel Torres (Jun 4, 2013)

If you buy a I phone there in Dubai will Facetime be on there ? Or should I buy a I phone here in California before I leave next month


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I do believe there are sometimes imported ones available in the UAE, however they are not legally sold. So better be careful if you take that in consideration.

Further I have no clue whether or not they are (considerably) more expensive than the actual UAE ones.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Maribel Torres said:


> If you buy a I phone there in Dubai will Facetime be on there ? Or should I buy a I phone here in California before I leave next month


Souq.com sells the iPhone 5s 16gb for 650usd inclusive of everything and includes FaceTime. So, I would suggest buying it here in uae.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

despaired said:


> I do believe there are sometimes imported ones available in the UAE, however they are not legally sold. So better be careful if you take that in consideration.
> 
> Further I have no clue whether or not they are (considerably) more expensive than the actual UAE ones.


Legally sold? Nothing illegal about selling goods from overseas here. More like they are not sold by the official reseller/agent of the company, not illegal though


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Maribel Torres said:


> If you buy a I phone there in Dubai will Facetime be on there ? Or should I buy a I phone here in California before I leave next month


If it's a genuine UAE mobile, it will not have FaceTime on it and never will. Nothing you can do about that as Apples registration servers check where the device was sent to be sold. Bit as others have rightly said, you do get grey imports here from all over so you take your chances if you are hoping to get FaceTime. 

That said, don't buy from anywhere in the US other than Apple as you may end up with a CDMA/Verizon variant which is completely incompatible with every operator out here. It's GSM territory here along with most of the planet.


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> If it's a genuine UAE mobile, it will not have FaceTime on it and never will. Nothing you can do about that as Apples registration servers check where the device was sent to be sold. Bit as others have rightly said, you do get grey imports here from all over so you take your chances if you are hoping to get FaceTime.
> 
> That said, don't buy from anywhere in the US other than Apple as you may end up with a CDMA/Verizon variant which is completely incompatible with every operator out here. It's GSM territory here along with most of the planet.


Actually all Verizon phones are globally unlocked and contain GSM radios as of a few yrs ago. Everything will work on Du and Etisalat besides 4g LTE. The best iPhone to buy would be a UK model A1533 which contains all the radios to work on both networks and 4G LTE.


----------



## Maribel Torres (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay so i should just buy the i phone there, i have a mini I pad that has Facetime am i able to use it in Dubai ?


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

Maribel Torres said:


> Okay so i should just buy the i phone there, i have a mini I pad that has Facetime am i able to use it in Dubai ?


As others have stated it's really up to you. Since your iPad already has facetime yes it will work in Dubai. Check out souq.com for prices on iPhone in Dubai that will include facetime and compare the prices to any us version just remember any US version that you bring won't work on 4G LTE if that matters to you.


----------



## Maribel Torres (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay appreciate it !


----------



## da_shiznit (Apr 20, 2014)

Galaxy Tab or note pro 4 wait for it


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

da_shiznit said:


> Galaxy Tab or note pro 4 wait for it


Is that somehow relevent to the post? Troll much


----------



## Dave2CR (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow, what a range of experiences!
FWIW, I purchased an iMac here at Plugins and FaceTime was, indeed, pre-loaded as usual. That's where the "fun" starts.
I can utilize FaceTime within Dubai ok, but it just sits with a "connecting" message when I try to contact friends in Canada. I have not yet tried it using a VPN tunnel and am going to check the Apple forums about the whole subject later on. I'll re-post afterwards and share what I learn.
It could, of course, all be my fault. Blame the user before blaming the machine. ;-)


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I just bought a Mac from japo pado and it's got FaceTime.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Dave2CR said:


> Wow, what a range of experiences! FWIW, I purchased an iMac here at Plugins and FaceTime was, indeed, pre-loaded as usual. That's where the "fun" starts. I can utilize FaceTime within Dubai ok, but it just sits with a "connecting" message when I try to contact friends in Canada. I have not yet tried it using a VPN tunnel and am going to check the Apple forums about the whole subject later on. I'll re-post afterwards and share what I learn. It could, of course, all be my fault. Blame the user before blaming the machine. ;-)


Don't share your VPN experiences here.... Read the sticky on VPN's......


----------



## LIBRANS (May 16, 2014)

As Im relocating to Dubai next month , I had to deliberate on whether to buy my IPAD AIR in Dubs as its slightly cheaper or the UK...I finally decided to buy it here in the UK even though it was dearer than in Dubai but I know Ill have FaceTime and its under warranty for 3 years! Glad I have!


----------

